# Temp taking on your bitches



## nat1979

With this temp thing it says the temp has to drop below 37.0 then labor will start within 24 hours


When lilly was preggers her temp on day 63 was 38.0 in the morning 38.2 in the evening and on day 64 her temp was 37.4 and it never changed throughout the day and she started having her pups at 4pm 

So what sort of temp am i looking for ?


----------



## cdcclub

For my girl who had her pups on Monday morning her temperature dropped to 36.8 at 7pm on the Saturday night but her 9pm temperature check went back up again can't remember what it went up to but was in the 37's she was about 36 hours from her temperature drop to the first pup being born.


----------



## Freyja

Freyja is now 7 days over due Her temperature dropped to 36.1 early in the week but then went back up to low 37. I've now phoned the vet and have just taken her temperature again while I'm waiting for them to phone back and its gone back down to 36.9.


----------



## nat1979

So how do you think my girls are looking

*sophie temp*

day 59 = (am) 38.1
day 59 = lunchtime 38.0 
day 59 = (pm) 37.8
day 59 = midnight 37.8 
day 60 = (am) 37.7
day 60 = lunchtime 38.0
day 60 = (pm) 37.8
day 60 = midnight 38.0
day 61 = (am) 37.6

*treacle temp*

day 59 = (am) 37.8
day 59 = lunchtime 37.4 
day 59 = (pm) 37.8
day 59 midnight 37.3
day 60 = (am) 37.7
day 60 = lunchtime 37.8
day 60 = (pm) 37.4
day 60 = midnight 37.8
day 61 = (am) 37.6


----------



## Freyja

You never know the drop could happen at any time and suddenly.

We had a bitch temperature at tea time was normal at 9am she had another meal I took her temperature and it had dropped to high36 I think. She ate her meal and then started popping pups out all over the place no warnings what so ever except the last minute drop and even that was not that low.


----------



## cdcclub

I think you can't go by temperature alone, all the signs need to be there. I was utterly convinced Kiera was going to have them on Sunday morning was up all night with her crazy antics then she semi settled throughout Sunday until everyone went to bed and then I knew for sure from around midnight that she was in labour as her behaviour changed totally.

every bitch is different and won't all follow the same patterns. With you having two in whelp they shall keep you on your toes


----------



## nat1979

Thanks for info guys


----------



## Freyja

We had 2 litters together 2 years ago 18 pups in totalit was a nightmare even though the majority had homes before the bitches were mated. I would never have 2 with litters together again.

In a way we were lucky the mothers were mother and an elder daughter and the older of the 2 bitches was quite happy to look after all 18 pups if we had let her.


----------



## cdcclub

nat1979 said:


> Thanks for info guys


Here's Kiera's Temperature pattern 
Day 58 Thursday
9.30am-38.3, 3pm-38, 6pm-37.8
Day 59 Friday
11am-37.8, 2pm-37.7, 6pm-37.2, 10pm-37.7
Day 60 Saturday
12.30am-37.6, 8am-37.8, 11.30am-38.1, 4pm-37.7, 7pm-36.8, 9pm-37.6

I gave up the temperature taking after that as Kiera was stressing, panting and thought she was certainly in labour.

She had her first pup at 4.20am on the Monday. which made her on day 62


----------



## nat1979

Freyja said:


> We had 2 litters together 2 years ago 18 pups in totalit was a nightmare even though the majority had homes before the bitches were mated. I would never have 2 with litters together again.
> 
> In a way we were lucky the mothers were mother and an elder daughter and the older of the 2 bitches was quite happy to look after all 18 pups if we had let her.


I might feel like that after but i have had a litter of 9 before so hopefully having the extra 4 wont make much difference


----------



## nat1979

cdcclub said:


> Here's Kiera's Temperature pattern
> Day 58 Thursday
> 9.30am-38.3, 3pm-38, 6pm-37.8
> Day 59 Friday
> 11am-37.8, 2pm-37.7, 6pm-37.2, 10pm-37.7
> Day 60 Saturday
> 12.30am-37.6, 8am-37.8, 11.30am-38.1, 4pm-37.7, 7pm-36.8, 9pm-37.6
> 
> I gave up the temperature taking after that as Kiera was stressing, panting and thought she was certainly in labour.
> 
> She had her first pup at 4.20am on the Monday. which made her on day 62


So there was not much drop in her temp either before she had her pups her 
Not that much differnce from lillys


----------



## cdcclub

nat1979 said:


> So there was not much drop in her temp either before she had her pups her
> Not that much differnce from lillys


If we hadn't taken her temp at the time of the drop we would have missed it


----------



## clueless

In my experience not all Bitches go by the Book and drop Temp. If they do it should be a degree lower than their normal


----------



## kiera09

nat1979 said:


> With this temp thing it says the temp has to drop below 37.0 then labor will start within 24 hours
> 
> When lilly was preggers her temp on day 63 was 38.0 in the morning 38.2 in the evening and on day 64 her temp was 37.4 and it never changed throughout the day and she started having her pups at 4pm
> 
> So what sort of temp am i looking for ?


Hiya, I'd say anything in the 36's! My girl dropped to 36.1 and had her pups 12 hrs later! BUT her temp was 36.9 an hr before she gave birth! My advice is just to keep a very close eye on her, the runny poo, digging and panting are very gd signs it's gunna happen soon! good luck xx


----------



## Yealand

nat1979 said:


> With this temp thing it says the temp has to drop below 37.0 then labor will start within 24 hours
> 
> When lilly was preggers her temp on day 63 was 38.0 in the morning 38.2 in the evening and on day 64 her temp was 37.4 and it never changed throughout the day and she started having her pups at 4pm
> 
> So what sort of temp am i looking for ?


Hi my chiuhaha Lilly is supposed to be 7 weeks pregnant, it was a planned pregnancy, she has had her scan where the vet said she may be further along than we thought, she is having 4 puppies, I started taking her temp over past two days, it was 37.8 37.4 this morning at 8 am it was 36.8 taken 8 pm this evening and it is 36.1, she has eaten all of her tea, but has been digging her bed, now moved to between the chair and settee, surely I can't be 2 whole weeks out with dates. Any advice welcome.


----------



## Rafa

Take the date of the first mating and count nine weeks from then.

I have never, when I was breeding, taken a bitch's temperature. Labour will begin when nature decides and you will be in no doubt.

I believe a heavily pregnant bitch has enough to cope with without someone taking her temperature several times a day.

Do you know on what dates she was mated?


----------



## Yealand

Sweety said:


> Take the date of the first mating and count nine weeks from then.
> 
> I have never, when I was breeding, taken a bitch's temperature. Labour will begin when nature decides and you will be in no doubt.
> 
> I believe a heavily pregnant bitch has enough to cope with without someone taking her temperature several times a day.
> 
> Do you know on what dates she was mated?


Yes she was mated on the 23rd of October and then again on the 25 th October, we took her to the vets exactly 4 weeks for her scan, the vet asked if she could be further ahead, the father belongs to us, and I am almost sure that she wasn't caught before this date, which makes her 7 weeks, and I am sure I can't be two weeks out, it was the vet who told me to take her temp twice a day, I am new to this and don't want to get anything wrong, she is being spayed after this litter, we just want one from her, thank you in advance for any advice.


----------



## Rafa

If you know she was mated on those two dates, then it's highly unlikely you're two weeks out. She would barely have been in season at the time.

Is the father of the pups bigger than your bitch?


----------



## Yealand

Hi, thank you, and no he is much smaller, she is much bigger than him


----------



## Yealand

Just an update, Lilly's temp dropped for a full 12 hrs followed shortly by 4 healthy puppies, mum and puppies doing well, I have given her calcium tablets in her food, she is still growling when I go near puppies though, she has never growled at me ever, I'm hoping she will come round soon as I still don't know what sex the puppies are. Anyway things are good and thank you to people on this site I knew exactly what to do ...


----------

